

Talking Point: The Time Is Right for a Nintendo Phone - xj9
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2014/12/talking_point_the_time_is_right_for_a_nintendo_phone

======
Jeremy1026
Just imagine dialing that 16 digits friend code to give your friend a quick
call to invite them out for lunch!

